# ~ J'S ART SHOP [PICK-UP: Kailah][ONLY RLC OPEN][LIVE-STREAM: OFF]



## UtopiaJ

WELCOME TO J'S ART SHOP






ANNOUNCEMENTS

Good news. My big deadline has been extended so I can resume commissions. I should be done with all current ones this weekend then next weekend I'll open the btb slots with people on the waiting list!


ABOUT

So I illustrate and stuff. It pays the bills. Now I want to open up a shop here with a btb option since I have been asked by a few people. This is such a nice community that I really want to give back a bit. For this reason it -might- be only a temp shop. After a couple of commissions I'll see how things go with my regular work load! :3 Enjoy!


RULES

- Be respectful to each other
- Follow all BTB rules
- Please PM me ONLY if I have confirmed a commission. My inbox gets full pretty easily (really need to ugrade that thing)
- However if you want a commission you are embarrassed to be public or want to keep it a secret for a surprise.. its OK to PM me your form. I will still add your name to the slot but won't make your piece public.
- If I am working on your commission, DON'T BE AFRAID to tell me you want to change something. I would MUCH rather you do so during the sketch stage rather then when its finished.
- Feel free to stay and chat/bump/be silly
- I reserve the right to close my shop at any time and refuse commissions.
- Be patient, I normally work super fast but it heavily depends on my work load whether I can squeeze in some commission time.
- RLC commissions will ALWAYS take priority. Sort of like the fastpass line at Disneyland.
- I will normally ask for deposits when dealing with RLC. Sorry but I have done art for people who haven't paid and the deposit is designed so I get something out of it if people decide to disappear.
- I will however give you a FULL refund if for some reason I can not complete your commission.
- No stealing, I WILL find you and hurt you. It won't be pretty.
- Will add more if I can think of anything.


----------



## UtopiaJ

SAMPLES


Spoiler:  Animal Crossing Samples



















Spoiler:  Portrait/Bust-up Samples

















For more (or larger sizes) you can check out my brand new tumblr.
Or oggle at some old work at my deviantart.

PRICES

BTB PRICES:
- Portrait (ends at neck)= 500
- Bust-up (can add quite a few more details than Portrait) = 800
- Couple Bust-up = 1000

RLC PRICES:
- Portrait = $10
- Bust-up = $15
- Couple Bust-up = $30
- Full Body = $35
- Couple Full Body = $50
- Groups = PM me with details for a quote
- Full Illustration (with background and/or type) = Depends on the project. PM me with details and I can give you a quote.


WILLS + WON'TS

WILL DO:
- Everything in my examples
- Details
- I'm pretty flexible. I may have limits but let me know if you have questions.

WON'T DO:
- Monsters (because they look like pokemon and not scary at all...)
- Weapons (because they always end up looking like something out of Sakura CardCaptor)
- Machines (I CAN do them, just the details are tedious.... sorry)
- I'm sure I have more, but can't think of any at the moment. Might add more later.


----------



## UtopiaJ

SLOTS

Alrighty so after re-evaluating how I'll be accepting commissions, I decided to introduce a rotation system. Everyone who has a slot, don't worry about this. This is to give people who haven't ordered from me yet a chance to do so. This means I won't allow back-to-back orders from the same person to allow different people a shot at a slot. For this reason, I have added in a waiting list. This all ONLY applies to BTB commissions and RLC remains a free for all and anyone can order as much as they'd like.

Either PM me or post in the thread if you'd like to be added to the waiting list. Then I will randomly add waiting list people to the main slot list. We'll see how this works out and it may change depending on what happens! I hope this makes things more fair than first come/first serve! (for people in different time zones for example!)

RLC SLOTS:
- Kailah ~ finished ~
- [Empty]
- [Empty]

BTB SLOTS:
- p e p p e r
- Fiizzii
- PrayingMantis10
- ThatOneCcj

TRADES:
- Finnian

WAITING LIST: 
This is reserved for people who have expressed interest in a commission and will take priority when they submit forms. These are in no particular order and will be chosen randomly!

- Hyogo
- cheezyfries
- gnoixaim
- Keitara
- Cocovampire
- Jint 


PICK UP / PAST COMMISSIONS



Spoiler:  Come and get it while its hot!



Kailah:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chibi.Hoshi: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Margot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gamzee: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MC4pros: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



izzi000: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ATotsSpot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pengutango: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kairi-Kitten: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Illyana: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PROGRESS SCREENSHOTS



Spoiler:  These are also posted in-thread as I make them



Kailah:


----------



## UtopiaJ

FORM

*YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
*Name:* Dude I hope you know your own name... omg
*RLC or BTB:* How you will be paying.
*What are you looking for?:* Such as portrait/bust-up/full body/etc
*Payment: * the amount
*References:* The more the better!
*Comments:* Feel free to go nuts with details, it actually helps me out. Or I'll just exercise my artistic license. Up to you.



		HTML:
	

[COLOR="#008080"][B][FONT=Trebuchet MS][SIZE=6]YOU GOT WORK TO DO![/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/COLOR]
[SIZE=2][B][COLOR="#40E0D0"]Name:[/COLOR][/B] Dude I hope you know your own name... omg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][B][COLOR="#40E0D0"]RLC or BTB:[/COLOR][/B] How you will be paying.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][B][COLOR="#40E0D0"]What are you looking for?:[/COLOR][/B] Such as portrait/bust-up/full body/etc[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][B][COLOR="#40E0D0"]Payment: [/COLOR][/B] the amount[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][B][COLOR="#40E0D0"]References:[/COLOR][/B] The more the better![/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][B][COLOR="#40E0D0"]Comments:[/COLOR][/B] Feel free to go nuts with details, it actually helps me out. Or I'll just exercise my artistic license. Up to you.[/SIZE]


----------



## UtopiaJ

EXTRAS

LIVE STREAMING

Will change my title when my live stream is on! Here's my live streaming address;

https://join.me/jillustrates

FREEBIES/EXTRAS

*Art done for me: *


Spoiler:  Look at them! THEY'RE GLORIOUS!!



My mayor made absolutely gorgeous by mypetitecakes:






Made by the lovely Lemon Pop of my OC Aaliyah during her stream;






A freebie of my mayor done by the adorable Leilachan;






Done by the cute Jellonoes;






Finnian drew this for me because she is amazing and I love her. My OC Juchin looks gorgeous here!!






The wonderful audino painted this and it is sooooo adorable! Merengue is one of my favorite villagers!








*Done by me:*



Spoiler:  Done during my Streamathon session



































*My to-do freebie list (most likely during my next live stream);*
-MayorGong 
-Beardo 
-gnoixaim


----------



## MC4pros

I'm so glad you opened a shop! : D I love your art so much~ <33 ;o;


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> I'm so glad you opened a shop! : D I love your art so much~ <33 ;o;



Thanks! I was actually gonna PM you at some point to let you know like I promised ^-^ Still needs quite a bit of tweaking before I open it though...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

...Can I post now? One word, HYPE!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ...Can I post now? One word, HYPE!



Sure post away! Still working on the infos though... I'm a total forum code scrub so its taking me awhile.... and w00t! Hype makes me happy! >w<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> Sure post away! Still working on the infos though... I'm a total forum code scrub so its taking me awhile.... and w00t! Hype makes me happy! >w<


Oh thank goodness. Was a little scared there you were still posting. Good luck with the coding dear!
Hype
!


----------



## Shirohibiki

-purrs- mine is an exaaaaaammmmmmpleeeeeeeeeeeee~......... -squeals to self- eeeeeeeeeeEEEEE <333333


----------



## Finnian

f u 
wanna art trade portrait for portrait?
$25 value 
man im so poor i overdrafted yesterday


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> f u
> wanna art trade portrait for portrait?
> $25 value
> man im so poor i overdrafted yesterday








Also, I had the same problem a couple weeks ago. No fun :/


----------



## EmmaFrost

I'm waiting patiently (okay, kinda impatiently...your art is AMAZING) for you to list the BTB prices and open shop.
Did I mention your art is AMAZING? D:


----------



## daniduckyface

Yay i made the examples <3 so happy you decided to open up a shop, it was a pleasant working with you on my first commission ~


----------



## UtopiaJ

I sorta expected my prices to scare people off ^^;; Can't believe this is generating so much interest! Now if only I could get my form code to work.... anyone know how?

@Dani: <3 you were such a total patient babe <3


----------



## daniduckyface

UtopiaJ said:


> I sorta expected my prices to scare people off ^^;; Can't believe this is generating so much interest! Now if only I could get my form code to work.... anyone know how?
> 
> @Dani: <3 you were such a total patient babe <3



Forever greatful for that PM you sent <3 could you just resize it once the shop is set so Fang isn't off on his own hiding? lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

If you need any help with coding, feel free to PM me your problem!


----------



## UtopiaJ

daniduckyface said:


> Forever greatful for that PM you sent <3 could you just resize it once the shop is set so Fang isn't off on his own hiding? lol



Sure no problem! Here's a couple of different sizes;










- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> If you need any help with coding, feel free to PM me your problem!



T^T Thank you <3


----------



## pengutango

I can help too, though not sure you saw my first post in your thread, about the lil HTML window thing.


----------



## daniduckyface

UtopiaJ said:


> Sure no problem! Here's a couple of different sizes;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> T^T Thank you <3



Thank you <3 okay i'll stop spamming your thread now. Good luck again with the shop ~


----------



## EmmaFrost

YOU GOT WORK TO DO!
Name: Illyana
RLC or BTB: BTB
What are you looking for?: Couple, bust up
Payment: 1000
References: [x] and Tangy the villager!
Comments: Instead of the hairbow wig, please draw her with her hair down and flowing, with a flower crown instead of the princess crown c:


----------



## MC4pros

YOU GOT WORK TO DO!
Name: MC4pros
RLC or BTB: BTB
What are you looking for?: portrait
Payment: 500 BTB
References: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...;-M-C-S-&#9998;-A-R-T-&#9998;-H-U-N-T-&#9834;
My oc Vrinda~
Comments: No unicorn horn/phone, please.

Thank you~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

*YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
*Name:* Kairi-Kitten
*RLC or BTB:* BTB
*What are you looking for?:* couple bust-up
*Payment:* 1k BTB
*References:* Kairi Amakura-[X]

Kairi Hair/Bangs ref-[X]
Kairi Outfit ref-[X]

Tasuki outfit/hair/jewelry refs--



Spoiler: OUTFIT/HAIR








*Outfit like this and hair like that but half the length also eyes exact color^ (art by spacejammies)*





Spoiler: FACE/JEWELRY/SORT OF HAIR/BANGS












*Eyes fairly vicious/has necklace/earrings in pics also has his bangs/hair like this (let me know if needing more refs lol)*


*Comments:* Height difference if it matters Tasuki is 6'2", Kairi is 5 ft. Tasuki is incredibly sweet/loving/caring towards friends and family (particularly Kairi) He is very joking, hotheaded and manly also an established warrior; Kairi is happy-go-lucky, loving, also fairly hotheaded at times and quite the fighter as well. Would love these two in a super cute/loving pose<3 And Tasuki has quite vicious eyes as well as Kairi though hers are beautiful and his are sexy xD

Extra note: Sorry if this is tmi hahaha Kairi has DD cups TT_TT Just want her bewbs to look good xD


----------



## pengutango

Damn, that was quick. XD Is this first come first serve...? Won't bother posting a form if it is.

YOU GOT WORK TO DO!
Name: pengutango
RLC or BTB: TBT
What are you looking for?: couple bust up
Payment: 1k
References: *Madeleine:* *[x]*
*Personality:* Energetic, adventurous, absentminded, sweet, logical

*Adrianna:* *[x]*
*Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken

Comments: Doing something silly. Only thing that came to mind. XD I don't care on the pose, but they are best friends, if that helps at all. Please let me know if you'd like more info.

EDIT: Whoops, I slipped on what I wanted. XD Though should have been obvious on the pricing.

EDIT2: Makin' the comment a bit more... well... thorough. Still seems a bit vague, sorta, so yeah... ^^;;; I tried... XP


----------



## boujee

/ugly sobbing 

That was fast


----------



## UtopiaJ

Yes it is first come/first serve for now anyway. I'll see how it goes.

And there should be 3 slots open... did I derp and only put 2?


----------



## daniduckyface

Damn well that was fast o-o good luck <3 your work is amazing.


----------



## Finnian

*YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
*Name:* Finnian
*RLC or BTB:*Art trade???
*What are you looking for?:* Bust up o my bb
*Payment: *Portrait from me???
*References:*will update soon. Dinner. ;v;
*Comments:* Will update uno momento


----------



## pengutango

Oh really? Hmm, can I just edit my post? XD


----------



## UtopiaJ

Wow lol.... I have a busy couple days now! XD Updating slots now


@Finny: Hell yeah we gotta art trade.... Can I fill out a form for you on your thread or what?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh crap.... I was fixing your coding. TT_TT

*hides in a depressing hole*


----------



## Shirohibiki

heheh... i missed slots but i dont wanna be greedy so im glad to those who got it ;3


----------



## cheezyfries

just checked this thread like ten minutes ago haha, now to wait for next time! congrats to those who got slots!!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I looked at your slots and I'm just wondering if you missed my post? ;o


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh crap.... I was fixing your coding. TT_TT
> 
> *hides in a depressing hole*



Ack I'm sorry! T^T I'll add an exception slot just for you (this is a one time deal btw guys) since you were so nice!


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Wow lol.... I have a busy couple days now! XD Updating slots now
> 
> 
> @Finny: Hell yeah we gotta art trade.... Can I fill out a form for you on your thread or what?



yes yes pls!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> Ack I'm sorry! T^T I'll add an exception slot just for you (this is a one time deal btw guys) since you were so nice!


Seriously? ;^;
Are you sure?


----------



## UtopiaJ

Illyana said:


> I looked at your slots and I'm just wondering if you missed my post? ;o



Yes I did, I derped. Sorry about that! I'll add you in! Just got a little overwhelmed is all! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## EmmaFrost

UtopiaJ said:


> Yes I did, I derped. Sorry about that! I'll add you in! Just got a little overwhelmed is all! Thanks for pointing that out.



*sigh of relief* thank you <3 
I'll pay whenever you'd like!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Seriously? ;^;
> Are you sure?



Yes my code is all pretty now thanks to you! I'll put your slot under Art Trades so people don't get confused. Is that ok? Its more for me ^^;


----------



## MC4pros

UtopiaJ said:


> Ack I'm sorry! T^T I'll add an exception slot just for you (this is a one time deal btw guys) since you were so nice!



I don't mind giving up my slot for Chibi. I don't want you to be overwhelmed with 5 orders. XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> Yes my code is all pretty now thanks to you! I'll put your slot under Art Trades so people don't get confused. Is that ok? Its more for me ^^;


Eh, if your sure, alright! Thank you ;^;

Before I fill it out, may I ask how many commissions per order and how many characters. Sorry my eyes and tiny text. x-x;

*sniff sniff*...whats that smell... MY COOKING!!!! *runs*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ah thanks for the slot<3 *cries tears of joy TT_TT*


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> I don't mind giving up my slot for Chibi. I don't want you to be overwhelmed with 5 orders. XD



Completely up to you. You were the first person to ask me for a commission so I'd feel bad if you did ^^;. I'll just take awhile getting through these.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh, if your sure, alright! Thank you ;^;
> 
> Before I fill it out, may I ask how many commissions per order and how many characters. Sorry my eyes and tiny text. x-x;
> 
> *sniff sniff*...whats that smell... MY COOKING!!!! *runs*



lol, only one commission per order please! At least for starters!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MC4pros said:


> I don't mind giving up my slot for Chibi. I don't want you to be overwhelmed with 5 orders. XD


MC4pros noooo!
You're too kind to me! Don't do that!
But if UtopiaJ feels overwhelmed, and I think she does a little from all this hype... ^^;;;
Please let me know UtopiaJ!



UtopiaJ said:


> lol, only one commission per order please! At least for starters!


Alright! I already got what I want in mind!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Ok! So I hope everyone can be patient while I get through these! I'm on London time so its late atm so I'll get started tomorrow. I'm super fast with portraits/bust-ups so you guys won't have to wait too long! Its the full on illustrations that suck up all my time!

My shop will be CLOSED for more requests until I finish all my current ones. Only accepting RLC at the moment. 

However, feel free to stay and chat/hang out/post gifs. I may have a weakness for gifs....


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMG take all the time you need, no rush : D

And a lovely little panda hug for you hehe-


----------



## Finnian

wait wait R U IN ENGLAND?
do i have another person i can throw my "americans are superior to the english" jokes onto?
Is this the real life?
or is this just fantasy?
caught in a landslide.
no escape from reality.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> wait wait R U IN ENGLAND?
> do i have another person i can throw my "americans are superior to the english" jokes onto?
> Is this the real life?
> or is this just fantasy?
> caught in a landslide.
> no escape from reality.



Haha yup I'm in England. I'll be in Wales tomorrow for the day though. XD


----------



## MC4pros

I don't mind doing so. You can take me off  the list.


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> I don't mind doing so. You can take me off  the list.



How about this... I'll get through everyone else's first then save you for last? I just have a soft spot for you because you were the first to give me the shop idea.... >.>''


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Haha yup I'm in England. I'll be in Wales tomorrow for the day though. XD



ya'll talk funny.
lol
cute british accents are my weakness


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> ya'll talk funny.
> lol
> cute british accents are my weakness



lol you should hear my bf, he sounds so posh. But then he farts and ruins it -_-;; 

Also I'm actually Irish ^^;; but lived in the US for awhile so my accent is kinda... neutral? But apparently getting more and more 'Brit' every day according to my friends. I have one Welsh friend and I swear I don't understand 50% of what he says.


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> lol you should hear my bf, he sounds so posh. But then he farts and ruins it -_-;;
> 
> Also I'm actually Irish ^^;; but lived in the US for awhile so my accent is kinda... neutral? But apparently getting more and more 'Brit' every day according to my friends. I have one Welsh friend and I swear I don't understand 50% of what he says.



u have lived everywhere.
i sound like a train hitting a bird.
what
no i have the neutral american accent

tell your boyfriend to say "hello governor, g'day!"


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> u have lived everywhere.
> i sound like a train hitting a bird.
> what
> no i have the neutral american accent
> 
> tell your boyfriend to say "hello governor, g'day!"



I'm sure you sound normal!

Btw I totally just told him that and he turned to me, rolled his eyes and went, "Bedtime, then?"


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
*Name:* Chibi.Hoshi
*RLC or BTB:* BTB
*What are you looking for?:* Couple Bust-up
*Payment: * 1000 BTB
*References:* 

Spoiler:  






Spoiler: Katy













Spoiler: Stefan










Spoiler: Angel Wings








Angel Wings Ref

















Spoiler: Bust Up Refs





















Spoiler: Bust Up Ref With Marshmallows













​*Comments:* Could you add Stefan's wings, add the two marshmallows on their shoulders, and have them staring into each others eyes?

Woah so many refs.

*EDIT:* Fixed the eye color for that one image.
*EDIT 2: *Added a little ref of the wings.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
> *Name:* Chibi.Hoshi
> *RLC or BTB:* BTB
> *What are you looking for?:* Couple Bust-up
> *Payment: * 1000 BTB
> *References:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Katy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stefan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Angel wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bust Up Refs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bust Up Ref With Marshmallows (STEFAN'S EYE COLOR IS WRONG, I'M FIXING IT NOW!) But for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments:* Could you add Stefan's wings, add the two marshmallows on their shoulders, and have them staring into each others eyes?
> 
> Woah so many refs. Just need to edit one of the images to the right eye color. It's in bold text.



Its cool, the more, the better! It really does help me soooo much!


----------



## boujee

Ar least you guys know how to speak English
I only know how to type it, my pronunciation is horrible. When I'm talking, I get really nevrous and just speak Italian.





My bad for budding in


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> Its cool, the more, the better! It really does help me soooo much!


Ahhh thank goodness, and thank you for the slot again. TvT
You're too kind dear.


----------



## Shirohibiki

UtopiaJ said:


> I'm sure you sound normal!
> 
> Btw I totally just told him that and he turned to me, rolled his eyes and went, "Bedtime, then?"



im laughing so ****ing hard holy **** "alright think its time for bed" ooohhhh my goDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ok wow my last change on my form 8'D I have too many OTP feels not to get my usual guy done lol xD


----------



## UtopiaJ

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok wow my last change on my form 8'D I have too many OTP feels not to get my usual guy done lol xD



Still time to change it if you want! Haven't started yours yet!


----------



## Hyoshido

tfw I noticed this thread at like 1AM my time and thought, ehhh, I'll wait it out till tomorrow and see if I can make an order.

I'm not surprised it's full, haha.


----------



## MC4pros

UtopiaJ said:


> How about this... I'll get through everyone else's first then save you for last? I just have a soft spot for you because you were the first to give me the shop idea.... >.>''



ahh, so sweet of you! <3


----------



## Finnian

this is too good art i am death by amazing art


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> ahh, so sweet of you! <3



no worries! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> this is too good art i am death by amazing art



art trade is happening... omg so excite


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


> Still time to change it if you want! Haven't started yours yet!



I think I am good ;D Finally decided on my original couple lol : )


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I think I am good ;D Finally decided on my original couple lol : )



i legit just realized that you sig and icon is the oc you got from me. ;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> i legit just realized that you sig and icon is the oc you got from me. ;v;



Yup hehe, he's my new sexy fella<3 Ugh he's just so beautiful TT_TT


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finished Illyana's drawing! Now I'm working on Kairi-Kitten's drawing. (you might get a PM from me asking you to approve the sketch before I start coloring)

Tomorrow shall be coloring day of awesome :O


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


> Finished Illyana's drawing! Now I'm working on Kairi-Kitten's drawing. (you might get a PM from me asking you to approve the sketch before I start coloring)
> 
> Tomorrow shall be coloring day of awesome :O



Yay, well take your time and much excitement : D


----------



## UtopiaJ

Btw I added statuses of everyone's commission under Slots! In case anyone wants to know how progress is going!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I haven't been this excite for art in 5ever, so excite!!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Illyana said:


> I haven't been this excite for art in 5ever, so excite!!



Almost done!! :O


----------



## UtopiaJ

Illyana, your commission is ready for pick-up! Please send payment whenever you're ready!

PM me if you'd like any minor changes   Hope you like it!


----------



## Finnian

utopia that is amazing. ;v;


----------



## EmmaFrost

I don't like it, I love it omg it's perfect. Thank youuuuu c':
Sending payment now!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Illyana said:


> I don't like it, I love it omg it's perfect. Thank youuuuu c':
> Sending payment now!



Yay so happy you like it! ^w^ Btw if you want the full large size, I can send it to you no problem! Just let me know!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> utopia that is amazing. ;v;



no you <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Dear god it's absolutely gorgeous *_*


----------



## MC4pros

omg, Illyana's piece is *stunning*! *v* <33 I'm speechless.


----------



## UtopiaJ

You guys are embarrassing me... omg >///<


please continue... jk

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just noticed a huge mistake on Illyana's piece.... >_<

now I *know* I'm gonna go back to fix it at some point.... guhhhhhh I can be SO derpy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

My goodness Illyana's piece is amazing! What a brilliant job UtopiaJ!



UtopiaJ said:


> now I *know* I'm gonna go back to fix it at some point.... guhhhhhh I can be SO derpy


I know how you feel. *pat pat*


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I know how you feel. *pat pat*



*sigh* I always spot little off details AFTER delivering commissions.... T^T

Anyway! These are going fairly smoothly, so should be able to get to yours in no time. Did you fill out a form Hoshi? I don't remember seeing it... I'll look through again!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> *sigh* I always spot little off details AFTER delivering commissions.... T^T
> 
> Anyway! These are going fairly smoothly, so should be able to get to yours in no time. Did you fill out a form Hoshi? I don't remember seeing it... I'll look through again!


I know how you feel, I am the EXACT same. But I don't want to be rude saying hey, here is a updated version! Don't kill me.

Yup, I did. You even commented on it. ^^;;
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...FULL-RLC-0-3&p=4789380&viewfull=1#post4789380


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Omg your art is amazing! You will be making a ton of tbt in no time!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I know how you feel, I am the EXACT same. But I don't want to be rude saying hey, here is a updated version! Don't kill me.
> 
> Yup, I did. You even commented on it. ^^;;
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...FULL-RLC-0-3&p=4789380&viewfull=1#post4789380



Derp... I knew that.... >_>;; I was just uhhh testing you....




*Evee said:


> Omg your art is amazing! You will be making a ton of tbt in no time!



Thank you! I hope so! I wanna save up to hold an art contest and/or buy a game ^-^


----------



## ATotsSpot

Bump.


----------



## UtopiaJ

ATotsSpot said:


> Bump.



Thanks for the bump! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I've been thinking of maybe setting up a livestream. Would anyone at all actually be interested in watching me paint?


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh come on, you know you're gonna get straight yes' on that.

I'm not even trying to be mean about it, but you're definitely gonna get viewers :U


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Oh come on, you know you're gonna get straight yes' on that.
> 
> I'm not even trying to be mean about it, but you're definitely gonna get viewers :U



You'd be surprised. I tried it once and only got one viewer (probably my mom...). I think it depends on how many people actually know about you. Like if you're "internet famous", which I'm not. Here I think maybe I can get at least a couple?


----------



## Hyoshido

Well dang, you draw so well and yet you're not getting all that much viewers? That's actually surprising since your slots filled up quickly (BTB standards, that is, but there's tons of people asking for art so it's no surprise there)

Mainly depends what time you stream and how long, but the only people who really get easy views on their streams on TBT are people doing "freebies" or are severely talented artists who stream often, which I'm not saying you aren't, you actually are!

Just my two cents, I gotta say that your style reminds me of something you'd see on some Disney cartoons, specifically the stuff for the younger audiences.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Well dang, you draw so well and yet you're not getting all that much viewers? That's actually surprising since your slots filled up quickly (BTB standards, that is, but there's tons of people asking for art so it's no surprise there)
> 
> Mainly depends what time you stream and how long, but the only people who really get easy views on their streams on TBT are people doing "freebies" or are severely talented artists who stream often, which I'm not saying you aren't, you actually are!
> 
> Just my two cents, I gotta say that your style reminds me of something you'd see on some Disney cartoons, specifically the stuff for the younger audiences.



Well thank you ^^ (I mostly do children's books, so that could be why?). I just never managed to get an online following even though I tried lots of different stuff. Like DA and now tumblr. My facebook group is the most active and I don't even have that many likes on there. I have a webcomic in the making but its not ready to launch yet. Maybe that will help (if anyone actually likes it, of course). 

You have some really good points though, I gotta be active and look into high traffic hours. I just hate my timezone (London time) so its tough to reach North America when its convenient for me. Thanks so much! I'm really a noob at streaming. Only gave it a go once for fun.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ohhh now I see, reminds me alot of that Jake and the Netherland Pirates show, just your work is more detailed!
Yeaaah, I know DA can be hard to get followers and stuff, my Pixel art doesn't even get noticed all that much (Not that I care that much lmao) but I thought Tumblr was crazy? I guess not 8( but that sucks that even Facebook isn't showing alot of support either.

Ohh a webcomic series? What's it about? That could be a big thing if you want readers! ;3;

Yeeeah, I hate mentioning that Streamers get alot of viewers since some offer freebies alongside commissions and truth be told, there's people who hunt artists down around here to draw art for em', and I'm not even talking in casual means!! <:I

London huh? It's nice to see another person who's from GB around here, specifically someone with a good talent!


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'm actually Irish but living in the UK. I like it here though, lots of work for artists. Ireland is kinda barren in that respect... Whereabouts are you from? :O I'm in Birmingham at the moment (my bf is from the Midlands).

I -just- started tumblr last week so who knows? Maybe it will pick up! Which is why I'm doing private commissions. Most of my actual job work is confidential until it gets published so I have nothing to share until the end of the year which sucks for my online presence. I thought maybe side commissions would help keep my websites alive.

I never seen Jake and the Netherland Pirates... I should check it out, sounds cool. I still love cartoons, never really stopped liking kid's stuff. Probably why my style is so heavily influenced by Disney and cartoons! Its ironic though that my planned webcomic is mostly for an older adult audience though. Its sci-fi with time-travel and stuff. The original script had some sexy bits in it but now I'm debating whether or not to keep it more accessible for teens and scrap anything that would make it 18+.

We'll see how its received once I launch it ^^


----------



## Hyoshido

Aw what, I'm from Birmingham too! Now that's immense lmao! (Except I'm socially awkward ._.)

Ahh ok, probably why, hope it'll kick in soon :> and d'aw, that really blows but it's more important to keep that stuff secret till it's published, but I do hope your side commissions really do well for you, I'd be willing to throw some money your way but shamefully I lack myself a paypal...after what happened when I had a spending spree a few years back ._.

Yeeeah, it's something on Disney Junior, aimed for toddlers and such! And oh really? There's not alot of 18+ comics unless it's severely full of sex and other hentai junk on some porn websites, I've never been super big on Sci-fi things though but I bet it'd be an interesting read for the people that are, I'd only suggest removing alot of the adult references if you feel like there's not alot of adults that would be ideally interested, which I doubt them not being interested.


----------



## UtopiaJ

w00t for the Midlands!

Btw you know as long as the artist has a paypal, you dont need to one for him/her to receive payment. A credit/debit card is enough.

Anyway I'm a huge Game of Thrones fan so I was thinking of adding some adult themes but nothing nearly on that show's level. It would be pretty tame in comparison. But I'm pretty convinced I should tone it all down and just hint at some stuff instead. 

(btw sorry I was painting and forgot to check my thread ^^;


----------



## Hyoshido

Being in the Midlands is like, obscure around here.

Oh I am aware I guess, but due to past stuff I've done with spending (I'm a sucker for cosmetics on MMO's and stuff...) I'm pretty much banned from using my credit card unless my Dad is pretty much watching me add and remove the details and if he feels like it'll be worth my time, I'd say why but I fear that I'd only be made fun of, not specifically by you but you never know who, lmao.

I guess hinting to sexual stuff would be better than down right showing it, more viewers that way too and nothing could be more dirty than GOT. :B

Oh no, It's okay! You gotta get your work done and all, that's way more important yo!


----------



## UtopiaJ

I totally understand the cosmetics obsession... I used to be addicted to Guild Wars 2 until it got kinda boring. But my character is still super fabulous... lol.

Also yeah I decided to make my story accessible to wider audiences. Then shippers can have their fun with what ifs. (its like my dream goal to create something fans go nuts over and make their own super crazy ships XD, is that weird?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anywho I'm super close to finishing Kairi-Kitten's piece!

Don't suppose anyone is interested in progress shots? I know some people prefer to see things finished.


----------



## ATotsSpot

Me please!  

And you can add me as a RLC on here if you'd like.  I can't wait to show mine off when it's finished so, yeah....LOL.


----------



## UtopiaJ

ATotsSpot said:


> Me please!
> 
> And you can add me as a RLC on here if you'd like.  I can't wait to show mine off when it's finished so, yeah....LOL.



Done and sure! I should get to yours after finishing Kairi's (so close >_<) I can post them in this thread, if that's ok?


----------



## Hyoshido

UtopiaJ said:


> I totally understand the cosmetics obsession... I used to be addicted to Guild Wars 2 until it got kinda boring. But my character is still super fabulous... lol.
> 
> Also yeah I decided to make my story accessible to wider audiences. Then shippers can have their fun with what ifs. (its like my dream goal to create something fans go nuts over and make their own super crazy ships XD, is that weird?)


Too damn addicting 8'( I was very stupid and only brought stress onto my mother since she kept telling me stop and I just ignored ;_;

Oh nice! I hope that it'll go really well for you and start a great fanbase :> and naw, I don't think it's weird to see if people will ship your characters!

Also tfw I'm probably never gonna get a slot here but eh, what can I do about that? :U


----------



## ATotsSpot

Yeah, that will be fine.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Too damn addicting 8'( I was very stupid and only brought stress onto my mother since she kept telling me stop and I just ignored ;_;
> 
> Oh nice! I hope that it'll go really well for you and start a great fanbase :> and naw, I don't think it's weird to see if people will ship your characters!
> 
> Also tfw I'm probably never gonna get a slot here but eh, what can I do about that? :U



Good to know I'm not alone! Haha! Also you never know, Once I'm done with the current ones, I'll be opening up some slots again. Feels great to paint stuff on the side. Working ONLY on my current book series can get SO tedious....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also here's a preview of Kairi's piece in-progress. As you can see, still got some stuff left to render;


----------



## gnoixaim

Ooooh, could you link some of the children's books you were apart of ? It'd be awesome to see : ))


----------



## MC4pros

omg, Kairi's OCs looks amazing~ *_* I'm excited to see the finished piece! : )


----------



## UtopiaJ

gnoixaim said:


> Ooooh, could you link some of the children's books you were apart of ? It'd be awesome to see : ))



Unfortunately nothing has been released yet   I'm still new at the agency and I was an art teacher before my current job. The publishing world can be pretty slow.

Though by June, they will be available to order online hopefully! I'll definitely link the publisher's website as soon as its done! Its mostly sticker/activity books.


----------



## ATotsSpot

That is GORGEOUS.   Wow.


----------



## Hyoshido

UtopiaJ said:


> Also you never know, Once I'm done with the current ones, I'll be opening up some slots again.


Believe me, I ALWAYS get rushed out, it's like a living curse! D':
I seriously wouldn't be surprised if someone on your current slots were to order again after you're open again lmao.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Believe me, I ALWAYS get rushed out, it's like a living curse! D':
> I seriously wouldn't be surprised if someone on your current slots were to order again after you're open again lmao.



Hmmm maybe I should allow reservations? Dunno what the best slot system would be. :/


----------



## gnoixaim

UtopiaJ said:


> Unfortunately nothing has been released yet   I'm still new at the agency and I was an art teacher before my current job. The publishing world can be pretty slow.
> 
> Though by June, they will be available to order online hopefully! I'll definitely link the publisher's website as soon as its done! Its mostly sticker/activity books.


Ah, okay. Either way, please post so we can awe at your work : ) And wow, how long have you been working in this book anyways ?


UtopiaJ said:


> Hmmm maybe I should allow reservations? Dunno what the best slot system would be. :/


Maybe not make it first come, first serve - and you can choose the 3 you'd like? Or do a round for people that haven't gotten a slot and change it again for the next round (if you open again, that is)


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah, Pick and choose would probably make people feel much better instead of first come first served.
Even though you'll probably be more interested in drawing OC's instead of already existing characters huh?


----------



## UtopiaJ

gnoixaim said:


> Ah, okay. Either way, please post so we can awe at your work : ) And wow, how long have you been working in this book anyways ?
> 
> Maybe not make it first come, first serve - and you can choose the 3 you'd like? Or do a round for people that haven't gotten a slot and change it again for the next round (if you open again, that is)



Will do! I might post my portfolio website at some point, just been protective of my identity I guess. I really should get a pseudonym, haha. Been working on this series for half a year now. So can't waiting for publishing! Though I'm sure 80% of sales will probably be my mom buying most of the stock XD



Hyogo said:


> Yeah, Pick and choose would probably make people feel much better instead of first come first served.
> Even though you'll probably be more interested in drawing OC's instead of already existing characters huh?



Yeah I see what you two mean. I think it was good to START with first come/first serve. But now I can do a rotation system. Like give people who haven't ordered a chance to put in a request form. RLC will always be open to anyone but I think BTB should be a rotation so everyone who wants a commission can get a chance. What do you guys think?

Also I love fanart, its kinda how I started. So anything is fine really. (within reason lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I don't necessarily like picking and choosing because its good to challenge myself to paint something I normally wouldn't.


----------



## Hyoshido

I dunno what else to suggest, the pick and choose is a good option, I guess just pick ones that may give you a challenge? I dunno if that goes down as fair though :/

Heck, the character I'd probably ask you to do would bend your style a little since I'd ask you to draw them and keep some specific features.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> I dunno what else to suggest, the pick and choose is a good option, I guess just pick ones that may give you a challenge? I dunno if that goes down as fair though :/
> 
> Heck, the character I'd probably ask you to do would bend your style a little since I'd ask you to draw them and keep some specific features.



I took a peek at your request thread and honestly I'd be happy to paint any of those. I like going outside my comfort zone because its a great way to learn and improve. For example I could use practice drawing male characters.

I wanna clarify the rotation system I have in mind too. Like someone can't order back-to-back and I'd prioritize slots for people who haven't gotten a commission yet. Would that be ok?


----------



## Hyoshido

Heh! depends who I ask for, if it's Ness or Lucas, I'd pretty much ask you to bend your usual proportions and make something with a big head, little/no neck and have beady little eyes instead of the usual eye styles you've got going on, if that would be a problem though, I'd move to something that doesn't bend the rules!

Yeaaah, I think that idea would work especially well, some artists don't really consider others because they're gettin' cash and junk.
By the way, if you were thinking of a good time to stream, roughly now would be a perfect time for the US members.


----------



## ATotsSpot

I think BTB should be a rotation....that's an excellent idea.

(As long as it doesn't include RLC....lol....I'm already planning my next one.  )


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Heh! depends who I ask for, if it's Ness or Lucas, I'd pretty much ask you to bend your usual proportions and make something with a big head, little/no neck and have beady little eyes instead of the usual eye styles you've got going on, if that would be a problem though, I'd move to something that doesn't bend the rules!
> 
> Yeaaah, I think that idea would work especially well, some artists don't really consider others because they're gettin' cash and junk.
> By the way, if you were thinking of a good time to stream, roughly now would be a perfect time for the US members.



I used to do mostly realistic stuff you know :O  so I like trying new styles to keep flexible. This Disney-ish style is just my most "marketable" if that makes sense. Gotta look into streaming again.



ATotsSpot said:


> I think BTB should be a rotation....that's an excellent idea.
> 
> (As long as it doesn't include RLC....lol....I'm already planning my next one.  )



Haha no problem. RLC will always be open to anyone, since it will be in less demand anyway. So I've decided to do a rotation system to let everyone who wants a commission to have a fair chance to get one.


----------



## Hyoshido

UtopiaJ said:


> I used to do mostly realistic stuff you know :O  so I like trying new styles to keep flexible. This Disney-ish style is just my most "marketable" if that makes sense. Gotta look into streaming again.


Oh my, I never would've known till now ;3; I bet they looked ace! I guess it'd be worth a mention then whenever slots are open next!
And I know what you mean, and you should! I just hope people would want to watch this time!


----------



## Finnian

ilu bb uptos


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> ilu bb uptos



ilu2 bbcakes


----------



## UtopiaJ

Pick-up time for Kairi-Kitten! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

~ LIVE STREAMING ~

Also I will be live streaming later today if anyone is interested in tuning in. I'll be sketching out the following commissions:

- ATotsSpot
- pengutango
- Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## Hyoshido

You guys better be interested! Because I know I'll be there at the very least!


----------



## ATotsSpot

I'll be there.


----------



## pengutango

If I'm around, I'd love to pop by.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Live-streaming has begun! Tune in for some paint action!

https://join.me/jillustrates


----------



## UtopiaJ

Live-streaming is off for now! Will get some dinner/take a break then pick it back up later!

Thank you everyone who popped in to watch! Hope you enjoyed my messy process. Will be coloring next!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hello again, just posting some progress sketches I did during my first live streaming session! Calling it a day for now but might get more coloring done before bedtime. :3 



Spoiler:  commission sketches



ATotsSpot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pengutango: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chibi.Hoshi:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


> Hello again, just posting some progress sketches I did during my first live streaming session! Calling it a day for now but might get more coloring done before bedtime. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  commission sketches
> 
> 
> 
> ATotsSpot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pengutango:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibi.Hoshi:



These look wonderful so far<3 I am sad I couldn't watch but had to sleep lol, and am in LOVE with my piece definitely going on my desktop soon as well as into my sig ; )


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'll live stream again earlier (more convenient for my time zone anyway) and maybe one again NA time.

I guess it depends on interest ^^;


----------



## ATotsSpot

I love it SO, SO much!!  The only thing I might like to change is that Baxter's tail is actually quite fluffy.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


> I'll live stream again earlier (more convenient for my time zone anyway) and maybe one again NA time.
> 
> I guess it depends on interest ^^;



That makes sense, I am just a big old night owl hence the early mornings for me hehe : )


----------



## UtopiaJ

ATotsSpot said:


> I love it SO, SO much!!  The only thing I might like to change is that Baxter's tail is actually quite fluffy.



Good to know! Will make sure to make that fix! ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> That makes sense, I am just a big old night owl hence the early mornings for me hehe : )



I tend to be too but I'm trying so hard to have a "healthy" sleep schedule haha... doesn't always work. I just hate early mornings.


----------



## Yeosin

*YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
*Name:* Colin // ThatOneCcj
*RLC or BTB:* BTB 
*What are you looking for?:* Couple.
*Payment: * 1500 
*References:* Will PM,  
*Comments:* I'd really like to get this for my best friend. I've been through a lot and she's really helped me pick up the pieces. It'd be a picture of her, but I'd rather not post refs here for privacy reasons. If you do have further interest in this project _PLEASE_ PM/VM me. I'd be willing to pay almost anything in BTB. =)


----------



## UtopiaJ

ThatOneCcj said:


> *YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
> *Name:* Colin // ThatOneCcj
> *RLC or BTB:* BTB
> *What are you looking for?:* Couple.
> *Payment: * 1500
> *References:* Will PM,
> *Comments:* I'd really like to get this for my best friend. I've been through a lot and she's really helped me pick up the pieces. It'd be a picture of her, but I'd rather not post refs here for privacy reasons. If you do have further interest in this project _PLEASE_ PM/VM me. I'd be willing to pay almost anything in BTB. =)



I PM'd you some info 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ANNOUNCEMENT ON FIRST PAGE. PLEASE READ, THANKS!


----------



## Hyoshido

Awesome, I'll send a PM soon 8)


----------



## UtopiaJ

Waiting list updated! I hope this system works out!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Live-streaming at the moment. Currently coloring pengutango's commission;

https://join.me/jillustrates


----------



## Hyoshido

u guys better get in here or else

Pengu's lookin' really nice!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Thank you to everyone who joined my latest stream! ^-^ Here's what I did during this last session;



Still streaming if anyone wants to join in still!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Done streaming! Had a great time with everyone who popped in again! Might stream more later tonight.

Though after tonight I won't be able to until the weekend, so tune in if interested! The chat box was hilarious and I drew butts. Who would wanna miss that? Seriously.


----------



## ATotsSpot

Aww.  I missed the butts.


----------



## UtopiaJ

I will do my best to provide more butts later!


----------



## UtopiaJ

~ pengutango's commission is ready for pick-up! ~


----------



## MardyBum

hi, been wanting your art since I saw Kain's comission lol among others.
I'd like to know what would the portrait look like and what would the bust up look like.
I'm interested in a RLC of either one but I'd like to see/know the difference 
since to me they kinda look the same xp


----------



## UtopiaJ

izzi000 said:


> hi, been wanting your art since I saw Kain's comission lol among others.
> I'd like to know what would the portrait look like and what would the bust up look like.
> I'm interested in a RLC of either one but I'd like to see/know the difference
> since to me they kinda look the same xp



I'm very flattered! And sure, here's a couple of examples of what I mean;

Portrait: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bust-up: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really should put up more simple portrait examples up. Most of my examples are bust-ups. It means its a shot of waist/bust up depending on the style or composition. As you can see there are more details added in a bust-up, like arms/clothing/accessories/animals. Portraits are really just the face from the neck-up. Does that make sense?


----------



## MardyBum

UtopiaJ said:


> I'm very flattered! And sure, here's a couple of examples of what I mean;
> 
> Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bust-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should put up more simple portrait examples up. Most of my examples are bust-ups. It means its a shot of waist/bust up depending on the style or composition. As you can see there are more details added in a bust-up, like arms/clothing/accessories/animals. Portraits are really just the face from the neck-up. Does that make sense?



Amazing! And yes that makes more sense lol. thank you for responding.
Would I be able to submit a form for RLC or?


----------



## UtopiaJ

izzi000 said:


> Amazing! And yes that makes more sense lol. thank you for responding.
> Would I be able to submit a form for RLC or?



No problem! You can submit a form here or PM it to me. Whatever you're most comfortable with is perfectly fine! Remember that the more details you add in the comment section of the form, the better! That way I can make sure you're getting exactly what you want. One final note, I use paypal to send invoices for RLC. This means you can either use a paypal account or a credit/debit card.


----------



## MardyBum

*YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
*Name:* Isabel
*RLC or BTB:* RLC
*What are you looking for?:* Portrait
*Payment: * $10
*References:*


Spoiler: Pictures






















*Comments:* Eyes: Dark Brown, always wearing glasses lol
Clothes options: Button-Ups, BMTH band shirt, Foo Fighters band shirt, simple shirts
that don't need much design. Don't want to add extra to your load of work so any shirt
is fine. I give you artisit freedom.

Any questions, please ask me via PM c:


----------



## UtopiaJ

izzi000 said:


> *YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
> *Name:* Isabel
> *RLC or BTB:* RLC
> *What are you looking for?:* Portrait
> *Payment: * $10
> *References:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments:* Eyes: Dark Brown, always wearing glasses lol
> Clothes options: Button-Ups, BMTH band shirt, Foo Fighters band shirt
> Pants: Black Jeans, Blue Jeans
> Shoes: Vans or Toms
> 
> Any questions, please ask me via PM c:



Added to slot list! Thank you :3 I can probably start the initial sketch of this tomorrow evening if that's ok! Will PM it to you so you can let me know you like where its headed. Now I'm off to bed ^^ (its late my time)


----------



## MardyBum

UtopiaJ said:


> Added to slot list! Thank you :3 I can probably start the initial sketch of this tomorrow evening if that's ok! Will PM it to you so you can let me know you like where its headed. Now I'm off to bed ^^ (its late my time)



alright, thanks so much c: goodnight!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hello hello, just wanted to update everyone who is waiting on a commission! In general, commission work will be slow during the week but on weekends I can bust them out faster.

However, I will be able to work on them this evening after finishing my day work and running my errands! Thanks for your patience ^-^


----------



## pengutango

I already mentioned it over VM, but thanks sooo much for doing this!  It came out great! Dunno if you saw my VM, but whenever you get a chance, could you PM me the full size version?


----------



## UtopiaJ

pengutango said:


> I already mentioned it over VM, but thanks sooo much for doing this!  It came out great! Dunno if you saw my VM, but whenever you get a chance, could you PM me the full size version?



Oops! Theres actually a couple little edits I gotta do (for other commissions) also! I'm on mobile now so will get to it when I get home


----------



## ATotsSpot

I'm back now.  Yay!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Ok now to fix stuff! And welcome back!!


----------



## ATotsSpot

Thanks.


----------



## MC4pros

Ahh, I love how Pengu's piece turned out! ;o; So amazing! <3


----------



## UtopiaJ

Currently fixing/painting! Feel free to ask me anything in the meantime. Did anyone else besides pengutango and daniduckyface who has a commission need an edit?


----------



## MardyBum

UtopiaJ said:


> Currently fixing/painting! Feel free to ask me anything in the meantime. Did anyone else besides pengutango and daniduckyface who has a commission need an edit?



Do we pay after the commission? I saw you take deposits but I didn't find your email.


----------



## UtopiaJ

izzi000 said:


> Do we pay after the commission? I saw you take deposits but I didn't find your email.



That's only for larger commissions (usually $40 +) you're fine don't worry! I'll ask for your email to send you an invoice when I'm done ^^


----------



## MardyBum

UtopiaJ said:


> That's only for larger commissions (usually $40 +) you're fine don't worry! I'll ask for your email to send you an invoice when I'm done ^^



Awesome! Alright, thanks so much lol I was afraid I had missed it and hadn't paid you but thanks for answering c:


----------



## ATotsSpot

UtopiaJ said:


> Currently fixing/painting! Feel free to ask me anything in the meantime. Did anyone else besides pengutango and daniduckyface who has a commission need an edit?



I still need Baxter's tail to be fluffy....but no rush.


----------



## UtopiaJ

ATotsSpot said:


> I still need Baxter's tail to be fluffy....but no rush.



I'm painting yours right now actually, I promise the tail will be foofoo fluffy foo of epic proportions!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Ok pretty sure I got the edits done I needed to do!

Here is ATotsSpot's commission in-progress (still quite a bit to do, but you can get an idea of how its coming along). Should be done today!  Then I can sketch new commissions;



Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido

Nice, lookin' ace so far!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Nice, lookin' ace so far!



Thanks! ^-^ Btw pretty soon there will be slots available for the waiting list! Do you think I should just like do a random lottery?


----------



## gnoixaim

UtopiaJ said:


> Ok pretty sure I got the edits done I needed to do!
> 
> Here is ATotsSpot's commission in-progress (still quite a bit to do, but you can get an idea of how its coming along). Should be done today!  Then I can sketch new commissions;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89748



That dog is precious.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm not quite sure, Either you should do that or think of picking depending on the complexity of the Waiting list orders, Either going easiest first or going for a challenge and possibly get the harder ones done first.

All up to you otherwise, It's your thread!


----------



## ATotsSpot

Yay!  That tail is fluffy now...whew!

And you're finishing on my birthday.


----------



## UtopiaJ

gnoixaim said:


> That dog is precious.



Thank you! ^-^



Hyogo said:


> I'm not quite sure, Either you should do that or think of picking depending on the complexity of the Waiting list orders, Either going easiest first or going for a challenge and possibly get the harder ones done first.
> 
> All up to you otherwise, It's your thread!



Ehhh I'll figure it out haha thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> Yay!  That tail is fluffy now...whew!
> 
> And you're finishing on my birthday.



That was uhhh totally calculated.... yeah >.>

Anyway Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ATotsSpot

Oh, and I just wanted to make sure that Baxter will be black and white at the end.  (I know NOTHING about shading and such...sorry).


----------



## UtopiaJ

ATotsSpot said:


> Oh, and I just wanted to make sure that Baxter will be black and white at the end.  (I know NOTHING about shading and such...sorry).



This is him so far;


----------



## ATotsSpot

Oh wow....yep, that's my baby.  

Could there be a little more contrast in the colors?  He is really quite black and white.  (You probably couldn't tell in the pics...his face is always nasty...lol).  This is his only chance to be sparkly clean.  LOL.

And me...OMG....you nailed me to the point that it's scary.  I may need you to do a family portrait of us at some point.  (Which would be 4 humans, 3 dogs and 2 cats....LOL!)


----------



## UtopiaJ

ATotsSpot said:


> Oh wow....yep, that's my baby.
> 
> Could there be a little more contrast in the colors?  He is really quite black and white.  (You probably couldn't tell in the pics...his face is always nasty...lol).  This is his only chance to be sparkly clean.  LOL.
> 
> And me...OMG....you nailed me to the point that it's scary.  I may need you to do a family portrait of us at some point.  (Which would be 4 humans, 3 dogs and 2 cats....LOL!)



Lol I understand XD. I bumped up t he lights/darks in his fur! A family portrait sounds like it would be fun! But first I hope you like this one. It is tentatively finished, unless you'd like anything changed?


----------



## ATotsSpot

UtopiaJ said:


> Lol I understand XD. I bumped up t he lights/darks in his fur! A family portrait sounds like it would be fun! But first I hope you like this one. It is tentatively finished, unless you'd like anything changed?



I can not think of anything to change because IT'S PERFECT.  I love it so much!  Baxman's colors are spot on now.  Thank you so much!


----------



## UtopiaJ

ATotsSpot said:


> I can not think of anything to change because IT'S PERFECT.  I love it so much!  Baxman's colors are spot on now.  Thank you so much!



Then I will be e-mailing you the full rez version :3! So happy you like it! If later on you notice anything you want changed, just shoot me a message!


----------



## ATotsSpot

UtopiaJ said:


> Then I will be e-mailing you the full rez version :3! So happy you like it! If later on you notice anything you want changed, just shoot me a message!




Don't see that happening, but thanks!


----------



## Finnian

god tots ur hott.

and holy crap holy crap im so in lvoe with your art uptopia.
a children's storybook illustrator is 10/10 your perfect career.
seriously, if i was writing a book id have you illustrate it.
idk i love the way you color.
it's really like full and bright, but not shiny, more of a matte.
like, id rescribe yoru coloring style as a young coconut.
like, in texture.
i guess.
or like a really hardy cake.
apparently food is my base to compare things against what?
or like a marshmallow. you know the kinda hard marshmallows, but they're supposed to be hard. like circus peanuts.
yes, if i ate one of your drawings, it'd be like a better tasting circus peanut. the texture of a circus peanut.
circus peanuts are divine.

anyway, great job on that drawing! i bet it looks just like tots!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i jsut compared your art to a circus peanut.
im so sorry


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finnian said:


> god tots ur hott.
> 
> and holy crap holy crap im so in lvoe with your art uptopia.
> a children's storybook illustrator is 10/10 your perfect career.
> seriously, if i was writing a book id have you illustrate it.
> idk i love the way you color.
> it's really like full and bright, but not shiny, more of a matte.
> like, id rescribe yoru coloring style as a young coconut.
> like, in texture.
> i guess.
> or like a really hardy cake.
> apparently food is my base to compare things against what?
> or like a marshmallow. you know the kinda hard marshmallows, but they're supposed to be hard. like circus peanuts.
> yes, if i ate one of your drawings, it'd be like a better tasting circus peanut. the texture of a circus peanut.
> circus peanuts are divine.
> 
> anyway, great job on that drawing! i bet it looks just like tots!



Thank you T3T

I love food so like, being compared to food is the biggest compliment everrrrrr. <3






- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW THERE WILL BE LIVE STREAM ACTION LATER TODAY BECAUSE I TURNED IN SOME IRL WORK STUFF WOOT WOOT! Let's hope I don't fall asleep T^T....


----------



## ATotsSpot

Finnian said:


> god tots ur hott.
> 
> and holy crap holy crap im so in lvoe with your art uptopia.
> a children's storybook illustrator is 10/10 your perfect career.
> seriously, if i was writing a book id have you illustrate it.
> idk i love the way you color.
> it's really like full and bright, but not shiny, more of a matte.
> like, id rescribe yoru coloring style as a young coconut.
> like, in texture.
> i guess.
> or like a really hardy cake.
> apparently food is my base to compare things against what?
> or like a marshmallow. you know the kinda hard marshmallows, but they're supposed to be hard. like circus peanuts.
> yes, if i ate one of your drawings, it'd be like a better tasting circus peanut. the texture of a circus peanut.
> circus peanuts are divine.
> 
> anyway, great job on that drawing! i bet it looks just like tots!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i jsut compared your art to a circus peanut.
> im so sorry



You should have entered this in the "cheer me up" thread I've got going.  You would've won.  LOL!  The whole circus peanut comparison is hilarious.  And you called me hot.  That never hurts.  LOL!!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Oh also here is izzi000's sketch for her commission;


----------



## MardyBum

UtopiaJ said:


> Oh also here is izzi000's sketch for her commission;



Love it! Really do c: looks great to me, no changes needed ^^


----------



## UtopiaJ

izzi000 said:


> Love it! Really do c: looks great to me, no changes needed ^^



Great! I'll start coloring! If you're interested, I'll be live streaming later on.


----------



## MardyBum

UtopiaJ said:


> Great! I'll start coloring! If you're interested, I'll be live streaming later on.



Awesome! I'll be checking then ^^ Ty so much! can't get over how lovely your art is c:


----------



## Finnian

UtopiaJ said:


> Great! I'll start coloring! If you're interested, I'll be live streaming later on.



AHHHHHHHHHH
PLS DO


----------



## Hyoshido

That sketch is ace :> I hope to come along to the stream later.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Will start streaming soon! Probably start a separate thread for it though!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Streaming was fun yesterday but I'm not sure I can do freebies again for awhile! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also added a Freebies section on my main page! Thought it would be cool to have them all together!

I'll be adding a Freebies list for those who didn't get some during my stream so they have priority next time!


----------



## MC4pros

UtopiaJ said:


> Streaming was fun yesterday but I'm not sure I can do freebies again for awhile! ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also added a Freebies section on my main page! Thought it would be cool to have them all together!
> 
> I'll be adding a Freebies list for those who didn't get some during my stream so they have priority next time!



wahh, the freebies you did are *SO CUTE*! ;o; <3 I can''t believe I missed your freebie event. *gets shot* ; ^;


----------



## ATotsSpot

That freebie you did for Jenna was gorgeous.  Thank you again!


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> wahh, the freebies you did are *SO CUTE*! ;o; <3 I can''t believe I missed your freebie event. *gets shot* ; ^;



Which timezone are you in? I'll try to do another one again sometime!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> That freebie you did for Jenna was gorgeous.  Thank you again!



No problem! Her character was so adorable! It was my pleasure.


----------



## MC4pros

UtopiaJ said:


> Which timezone are you in? I'll try to do another one again sometime!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! Her character was so adorable! It was my pleasure.


Ahh, that would be great! I'm in EST. : )


----------



## UtopiaJ

Here's a progress shot of izzi's commission. I'm SO close to finishing but I got sleepy so tomorrow I'll finish it up! Dunno why I'm even still awake... x_x


----------



## MardyBum

UtopiaJ said:


> Here's a progress shot of izzi's commission. I'm SO close to finishing but I got sleepy so tomorrow I'll finish it up! Dunno why I'm even still awake... x_x



Ahhhhhh love this so much already ^^ haha put a smile on my face! Lovely <3


----------



## Fizzii

Please may I be added to the waiting list? I've been saving my tbt for your art ^.^


----------



## UtopiaJ

izzi000 said:


> Ahhhhhh love this so much already ^^ haha put a smile on my face! Lovely <3



So happy you like it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fizzii said:


> Please may I be added to the waiting list? I've been saving my tbt for your art ^.^



I'm very flattered! ^3^ I added you! Waiting list slots will be chosen by lottery to make it fair. Also I'm finishing up some commissions to free up space!


----------



## UtopiaJ

~ izzi000's commission is ready for pick-up ~


----------



## UtopiaJ

Here's some progress sketches for Gamzee's and MC4Pros' commissions:



Spoiler:  Sketcharific



Gamzee: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MC4Pros: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gamzee's looks more polished only because I'm not as experienced drawing men so I was being more careful ^^;


----------



## boujee

Awwwwww yes


----------



## UtopiaJ

Gamzee said:


> Awwwwww yes



Did I nail what you were looking for? :O


----------



## boujee

Mhm~
Can't wait to see when you're finished


----------



## Hyoshido

Lookin' good, J


----------



## MC4pros

OMG, my OC looks AMAZING! ;o; I'm soo excited, eep! n_n

Just one request: can you make the teeth crooked, please? : )

Thank you sooo much, J! <3


----------



## UtopiaJ

MC4pros said:


> OMG, my OC looks AMAZING! ;o; I'm soo excited, eep! n_n
> 
> Just one request: can you make the teeth crooked, please? : )
> 
> Thank you sooo much, J! <3



No problem, it'll be more obvious in the actual painting  Glad you like it though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Lookin' good, J



I clicked on the dong...


----------



## Hyoshido

UtopiaJ said:


> I clicked on the dong...


Did it make you expand to new pages? ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Did it make you expand to new pages? ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ



it was most enlightening XD


----------



## Margot

*YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
*Name:*Margot
*RLC or BTB:* RLC
*What are you looking for?:* Portrait
*Payment: *10 usd
*References:* http://i.imgur.com/pL5fsN7.jpg
*Comments:* Long brown hair, green eyes, crown, dressed fancy, blushing?


----------



## UtopiaJ

Margot said:


> *YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
> *Name:*Margot
> *RLC or BTB:* RLC
> *What are you looking for?:* Portrait
> *Payment: *10 usd
> *References:* http://i.imgur.com/pL5fsN7.jpg
> *Comments:* Long brown hair, green eyes, crown, dressed fancy, blushing?



Added to slot list!  Thank you!


----------



## MTurtle

*shall follow and wathc =u=*


----------



## Hyoshido

UtopiaJ said:


> it was most enlightening XD


I don't think you'd want to see the other whacky outcomes the dong can lead to.


----------



## UtopiaJ

MTurtle said:


> *shall follow and wathc =u=*



please do! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I don't think you'd want to see the other whacky outcomes the dong can lead to.



Omg I'm dying.... XD


----------



## UtopiaJ

I wanted to update everyone waiting on a commission. I'm currently working on some stuff for an upcoming deadline so haven't been able to make as much progress on them over the weekend as I wanted to! But do not despair! I should have a few finished on Sunday or Monday.

Sorry for the wait everyone!


----------



## Hyoshido

S'okay Utopia! Your personal work is better than us losers anyways :B
(Not even trying to throw guilt, we're all losers!)


----------



## UtopiaJ

Finishing up some commissions today. Will have some announcements later too.

Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Hyoshido

Might aswell remove me from the slots, I'm broke on tbt for once and I doubt I could make up 800 TBT again within a few days because I HATE dropping IG bells for TBT.

sob


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Might aswell remove me from the slots, I'm broke on tbt for once and I doubt I could make up 800 TBT again within a few days because I HATE dropping IG bells for TBT.
> 
> sob



Its ok, I might have to close btb slots for awhile. I might be getting a new *huge* project with a super tight deadline this week so I might have to close my shop indefinitely. Might just be a hiatus, might not, we'll see. I will finish the current requests then close up.

I don't wanna do that but I might have to until at least mid May.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ANNOUNCEMENT ON FIRST PAGE, PLEASE READ

Also MC4pros' commission is ready for pick-up! Gamzee's is almost done and working on Margot's drawing. Will try to finish these before my work project gets started!


----------



## ATotsSpot

Good luck on your big project!


----------



## UtopiaJ

ATotsSpot said:


> Good luck on your big project!



Thank you! :3


----------



## abelsister

wait - so how much would the full body mayor be?


----------



## Hyoshido

Utopia isn't open for commissions for awhile, she's got important things to attend to first, Utopia doesn't do full bodies unless it's a RLC commission I'm afraid.

Otherwise, I hope for the best, Utopia, make those people happy!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Utopia isn't open for commissions for awhile, she's got important things to attend to first, Utopia doesn't do full bodies unless it's a RLC commission I'm afraid.
> 
> Otherwise, I hope for the best, Utopia, make those people happy!



XD you make me sound so important and official!

But yes, sorry, I'm not taking any new requests at the moment.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hello hello. My join.me trial has expired but I'm streaming on a regular code here:

https://join.me/549-868-944


Currently finishing up Gamzee's commission then sketching Margot's. Hopefully I can also get started on some more coloring! I hope to finish all my waiting commissions between today and tomorrow.   Work is busy but I think next weekend I can start my lottery for btb slots for wait-listers. (Finally!) Thankfully the deadline I thought was going to be tight has been extended so I have some of my free time back!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Gamzee's commission is ready for pick up!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Live stream closed for now. Might resume later  

Thanks to everyone who popped in!


----------



## ATotsSpot

Aww...I missed this one.  Hopefully I can catch the next one!  <3


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'll live-stream again soon 

But I am -almost- completely caught up with commissions! Currently coloring Hoshi's commission! But Margot's is ready for pick-up! I tried a new painting style. Sorry for using commissions as guinea pigs... I'm just practicing new techniques!



Spoiler:  Margot's


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


> I'll live-stream again soon
> 
> But I am -almost- completely caught up with commissions! Currently coloring Hoshi's commission! But Margot's is ready for pick-up! I tried a new painting style. Sorry for using commissions as guinea pigs... I'm just practicing new techniques!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Margot's



My Lord! This is just stunning<3 Love the expression, the face it looks beautiful, Utpoia : O


----------



## pengutango

That new style looks neat!  I think she'll love it.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Kairi-Kitten said:


> My Lord! This is just stunning<3 Love the expression, the face it looks beautiful, Utpoia : O



Thank you! I'm glad someone likes it, haha! I'm really trying to improve and develop new techniques. Doing commissions is actually really helping me do that. So I think my shop will stay open longer than expected. These are just fun to do ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> That new style looks neat!  I think she'll love it.



I hope so and thanks!


----------



## Kailah

waaaah ;w; i absolutely fell in love with all your work and i love the new style you posted~ i just HAVE to commission you! 
i'll be paying RLC, of course~ how could I resist? 

*YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
*Name:* Kailah
*RLC or BTB:* RLC
*What are you looking for?:* Portrait
*Payment: *$10 (as for a deposit, how much would you like me to send you? PM me if anything!)
*References:* this is a chibi that poppet made for me recently: http://i.imgur.com/6C84bPs.png
*Comments:* I'd love for the hair to be black, a bit above shoulder length, kind of tanish skin (like in the chibi), and i'd love the color of my shirt to be maroon. If I could get something like a really cute bow the same color as my shirt, that would be so wonderful! Let's see, what else? Brown eyes, rosey cheeks, and just a cute lil' smile with pinkish lips! Is that enough detail? I don't know if it helps you out at all ;; But just let me know! I always gets so paranoid that I don't provide enough detail for people for art commissions!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> I'll live-stream again soon
> 
> But I am -almost- completely caught up with commissions! Currently coloring Hoshi's commission! But Margot's is ready for pick-up! I tried a new painting style. Sorry for using commissions as guinea pigs... I'm just practicing new techniques!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Margot's


Freaking amazing as alwayssss! Great work dear!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Kailah said:


> waaaah ;w; i absolutely fell in love with all your work and i love the new style you posted~ i just HAVE to commission you!
> i'll be paying RLC, of course~ how could I resist?
> 
> *YOU GOT WORK TO DO!*
> *Name:* Kailah
> *RLC or BTB:* RLC
> *What are you looking for?:* Portrait
> *Payment: *$10 (as for a deposit, how much would you like me to send you? PM me if anything!)
> *References:* this is a chibi that poppet made for me recently: http://i.imgur.com/6C84bPs.png
> *Comments:* I'd love for the hair to be black, a bit above shoulder length, kind of tanish skin (like in the chibi), and i'd love the color of my shirt to be maroon. If I could get something like a really cute bow the same color as my shirt, that would be so wonderful! Let's see, what else? Brown eyes, rosey cheeks, and just a cute lil' smile with pinkish lips! Is that enough detail? I don't know if it helps you out at all ;; But just let me know! I always gets so paranoid that I don't provide enough detail for people for art commissions!



Thank you! I'll add you to the slot list ^^ Don't worry about a deposit, thats only for larger commissions $40+. Also the details are great so don't worry! Check back for a progress sketch later!


----------



## Kailah

UtopiaJ said:


> Thank you! I'll add you to the slot list ^^ Don't worry about a deposit, thats only for larger commissions $40+. Also the details are great so don't worry! Check back for a progress sketch later!



Thank you very much! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Freaking amazing as alwayssss! Great work dear!



Thank you! Yours is coming out nicely and will be finished tomorrow


----------



## UtopiaJ

I guess I was a little too ambitious trying to get everything done by Monday. Sorry for all delays! Still working on Hoshi's commission, its just taking me longer than expected. But here's my progress so far.



Spoiler:  Chibi.Hoshi's progress sample











If there's any interest, I can stream the coloring of this and sketching of Kailah's commission also.


----------



## ssvv227

UtopiaJ said:


> I guess I was a little too ambitious trying to get everything done by Monday. Sorry for all delays! Still working on Hoshi's commission, its just taking me longer than expected. But here's my progress so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Chibi.Hoshi's progress sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's any interest, I can stream the coloring of this and sketching of Kailah's commission also.



this is so cute!

also, i'd love to see your stream! :3


----------



## Kailah

UtopiaJ said:


> I guess I was a little too ambitious trying to get everything done by Monday. Sorry for all delays! Still working on Hoshi's commission, its just taking me longer than expected. But here's my progress so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Chibi.Hoshi's progress sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's any interest, I can stream the coloring of this and sketching of Kailah's commission also.



oh my goshhh, i'd love to see a stream! your progress is coming out beautifully!! <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

UtopiaJ said:


> I guess I was a little too ambitious trying to get everything done by Monday. Sorry for all delays! Still working on Hoshi's commission, its just taking me longer than expected. But here's my progress so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Chibi.Hoshi's progress sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's any interest, I can stream the coloring of this and sketching of Kailah's commission also.


Bloody brilliant! It's looking amazing so far!
Yes for a stream!


----------



## UtopiaJ

Streaming is tricky since I still haven't found the best time to do it in but I'll be streaming in a few moments. Stay tuned! Just getting myself some tea.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK stream is ON

https://join.me/575-468-324


----------



## UtopiaJ

Streaming is finished for now. Will do again later at NA prime time. :3


----------



## Kailah

gaaah i missed it because i was asleep my time ;; hopefully next time i won't miss it!!


----------



## ssvv227

UtopiaJ said:


> Streaming is finished for now. Will do again later at NA prime time. :3



please do!


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'll be streaming Kailah's commission and maybe some original doodles in about an hour 

In the meantime, here is Chibi.Hoshi's commission which is now ready for pick-up!



Spoiler:  With and without glasses
















- - - Post Merge - - -

Also for Gamzee, here is an alternate version of her commission;



Spoiler:  BLUE HAIR


----------



## Kailah

UtopiaJ said:


> I'll be streaming Kailah's commission and maybe some original doodles in about an hour
> 
> In the meantime, here is Chibi.Hoshi's commission which is now ready for pick-up!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  With and without glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also for Gamzee, here is an alternate version of her commission;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  BLUE HAIR



yay so excited!! and oh my gosh, those are beautiful ;7;


----------



## UtopiaJ

Thank you!! I'm starting the stream now. Just setting up my canvas, etc!

https://join.me/925-253-189


----------



## laurenx

I would love to buy a bust up when I save enough TBT, about halfway there, just one quick question 
Reference wise, what should I send? I've never had anything done for me and I am kind of clueless. >o<


----------



## UtopiaJ

laurenx said:


> I would love to buy a bust up when I save enough TBT, about halfway there, just one quick question
> Reference wise, what should I send? I've never had anything done for me and I am kind of clueless. >o<



Either a photo or maybe some paintings you find online that gives you an idea of what you're looking for. Like a dress from this photo and a hairstyle from that painting, etc. Up to you!


----------



## UtopiaJ

STREAM IS NOW CLOSED! Thank you everyone who joined in! It was a blast!

Here is today's progress;



Spoiler:  Kailah's progress shot


----------



## Kailah

UtopiaJ said:


> STREAM IS NOW CLOSED! Thank you everyone who joined in! It was a blast!
> 
> Here is today's progress;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Kailah's progress shot



so beautiful so far! i'm glad i was able to watch the progress and can't wait for the final product <3 thank you very much! ;u;


----------



## ssvv227

it was really a blast to see you stream! thanks for making it a NA-friendly stream xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*showers you in confetti* Its fabulousssss!
Thanks again dear! I'm going to treasure it like I said! 

*EDIT*: Could you link me to the full resolutions of those two?


----------



## UtopiaJ

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *showers you in confetti* Its fabulousssss!
> Thanks again dear! I'm going to treasure it like I said!
> 
> *EDIT*: Could you link me to the full resolutions of those two?



Of course! I'll PM them to you.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Kailah's commission is ready for pick-up! Which means I gotta figure out how to fill up those btb slots with waitlisters! Anyone know a lottery website I can use? Then I can stream the lottery to keep it random and fair. What does everyone think?



Spoiler:  Kailah in all her glory!


----------



## ATotsSpot

UtopiaJ said:


> Kailah's commission is ready for pick-up! Which means I gotta figure out how to fill up those btb slots with waitlisters! Anyone know a lottery website I can use? Then I can stream the lottery to keep it random and fair. What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Kailah in all her glory!



Wow...she sure is adorable.  

And I think that's a great idea.


----------



## Kailah

UtopiaJ said:


> Kailah's commission is ready for pick-up! Which means I gotta figure out how to fill up those btb slots with waitlisters! Anyone know a lottery website I can use? Then I can stream the lottery to keep it random and fair. What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Kailah in all her glory!



OH MY GOSH I WAS STALKING THIS THREAD THE WHOLE TIME 
yesldmfakldmsf finallyllyly i love it <333 you're spot on for not even seeing me too!!
;_____; /starts crying ugly tears


----------



## cheezyfries

UtopiaJ said:


> Kailah's commission is ready for pick-up! Which means I gotta figure out how to fill up those btb slots with waitlisters! Anyone know a lottery website I can use? Then I can stream the lottery to keep it random and fair. What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Kailah in all her glory!



maybe you could use random.org? i love the detail and shading in her hair!


----------



## cheezyfries

double post


----------



## UtopiaJ

I'm happy you liked it! And thanks cheezyfries, I'll try that! Maybe tomorrow during NA primetime I can stream the lottery?

Thank you so far to everyone who has commissioned me! These little side commissions I've been doing have helped me keep on track and I have been learning new methods and techniques I have been applying to my day job work. (sorry for that run on sentence) So I'm happy with my progress and I'm getting faster and faster at these!


----------



## pengutango

UtopiaJ said:


> I'm happy you liked it! And thanks cheezyfries, I'll try that! Maybe tomorrow during NA primetime I can stream the lottery?
> 
> Thank you so far to everyone who has commissioned me! These little side commissions I've been doing have helped me keep on track and I have been learning new methods and techniques I have been applying to my day job work. (sorry for that run on sentence) So I'm happy with my progress and I'm getting faster and faster at these!



These are also options you can use to pick names: 
http://www.miniwebtool.com/random-name-picker/

http://www.randomresult.com/pick.php

http://www.classtools.net/random-name-picker/ <-- I like this one the best since it's a wheel...  You'll get what I mean when you go to the site.

Glad these commissions are helping you improve. :3 And it's a bonus that you're enjoying doing them as well. Ideally, you'd enjoy every piece you work on. Though, it's not always the case. ^^;


----------



## UtopiaJ

Ack sorry I went MIA there for a couple days!

Anyway I will be starting the lottery tonight for sure! If anyone would like their name waitlisted, I will be putting in all names into the lottery so let me know beforehand please!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seems like my previous post disappeared? I just wanted to let everyone know I am finally getting around to running that btb slot lottery. If anyone is interested in entering let me know! Only people who haven't received art from me yet qualify!


----------



## gnoixaim

I think your post got broken, so hopefully this will fix it : )))


----------



## Hyoshido

^ Haha, Post #0, From Hero to Zero :U



UtopiaJ said:


> Ack sorry I went MIA there for a couple days!
> 
> Anyway I will be starting the lottery tonight for sure! If anyone would like their name waitlisted, I will be putting in all names into the lottery so let me know beforehand please!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Seems like my previous post disappeared? I just wanted to let everyone know I am finally getting around to running that btb slot lottery. If anyone is interested in entering let me know! Only people who haven't received art from me yet qualify!


Yeah, it's a forum bug that happens 8( sometimes when someone posts after it bugs out, it tends to fix the thread.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Good to know! I was kinda weirded out there for a sec!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

May I please be placed on your waitlist. I will fill the form out now. Thank you


Name: PrayingMantis10
RLC or BTB: BTB
What are you looking for: Portrait
Payment: 500 BTB
References:

Comments: He's an amiable lazy slcker


----------



## UtopiaJ

PrayingMantis10 said:


> May I please be placed on your waitlist. I will fill the form out now. Thank you



Of course! Also I'll be streaming the lottery in about an hour so fyi to everyone! I wanted it to be NA friendly!


----------



## Hyoshido

UtopiaJ said:


> Of course! Also I'll be streaming the lottery in about an hour so fyi to everyone! I wanted it to be NA friendly!


You've really been putting in the dedication to stream for a timezone as far as the US, That's really nice, man.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> You've really been putting in the dedication to stream for a timezone as far as the US, That's really nice, man.



Majority rules, I guess. Us lonely EU peeps can only follow NAers T^T


----------



## Hyoshido

Forever a Eurofag 8(
But yeh, It makes sense to put in the effort to please both EU and US :B


----------



## UtopiaJ

Hyogo said:


> Forever a Eurofag 8(
> But yeh, It makes sense to put in the effort to please both EU and US :B



I try but it can be tiring @_@ #eurozone4lyfe


----------



## UtopiaJ

So I'm like falling behind on these. Been working on auction art since I wanna get THAT outta the way before tackling tbt artwork.



Spoiler:  In case anyone is interested











Would everyone hate me if I raised my prices after finishing up the commissions on my slot list?


----------



## Shirohibiki

smooches u and ur art gently

raise your prices as much as you need to <333 youre the one doing the work!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> smooches u and ur art gently
> 
> raise your prices as much as you need to <333 youre the one doing the work!



Ditto ;D


----------



## Money Hunter

UtopiaJ said:


> So I'm like falling behind on these. Been working on auction art since I wanna get THAT outta the way before tackling tbt artwork.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  In case anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would everyone hate me if I raised my prices after finishing up the commissions on my slot list?



hot stuff. I wonder who's the lucky person getting it


----------



## UtopiaJ

Ack sorry for being MIA for awhile! I've been working/traveling so its been tough finding some downtime. Will be finishing my auction artwork then I'll see what I can do about the btb slots. It might be a bit of a long wait though since I'm suddenly getting more work than I'm used to handling.

Just wanted to let everyone who has been waiting so patiently know and be updated! My first priority will be getting the auction artwork sorted out!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


> Ack sorry for being MIA for awhile! I've been working/traveling so its been tough finding some downtime. Will be finishing my auction artwork then I'll see what I can do about the btb slots. It might be a bit of a long wait though since I'm suddenly getting more work than I'm used to handling.
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone who has been waiting so patiently know and be updated! My first priority will be getting the auction artwork sorted out!



My gosh take your time, definitely deal with real life first as I know how busy it can be : O Good to see you again though ^^


----------



## UtopiaJ

Thank you T^T


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

UtopiaJ said:


> Thank you T^T



You are most graciously welcome ;D <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Take things easy Utopia, people around here are patient enough so I hope you feel that you don't have to rush.


----------



## UtopiaJ

You guys are awesome <3


----------



## UtopiaJ

Another update. Sorry I'm taking so long guys... been SUPER overwhelmed with work lately. But I'm getting there. Please be patient just a while longer. Thank you!

I mean of course to my auction art winners. I'm so so so sorry for the delay!


----------



## Money Hunter

UtopiaJ said:


> Another update. Sorry I'm taking so long guys... been SUPER overwhelmed with work lately. But I'm getting there. Please be patient just a while longer. Thank you!
> 
> I mean of course to my auction art winners. I'm so so so sorry for the delay!



Take your time and don't stress yourself <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Money Hunter said:


> Take your time and don't stress yourself <3



this. you are precious and deserve all the rest you can get <333


----------



## UtopiaJ

Popping in for another update (still mega busy) but seems the final deadline for my current project is just around the corner. So I'll have free time again... YAY!

Thanks again for everyone's patience.... you guys are awesome and saint-like. Will out freebies as gratitude as soon as I have time!


----------



## pengutango

No worries.  RL stuff comes first. Best of luck on your current project. You'll definitely kick butt.


----------



## Money Hunter

Good luck!


----------



## Shirohibiki

UtopiaJ said:


> Popping in for another update (still mega busy) but seems the final deadline for my current project is just around the corner. So I'll have free time again... YAY!
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's patience.... you guys are awesome and saint-like. Will out freebies as gratitude as soon as I have time!



smooches u


----------

